# Toro -2stroke



## Hammertime (Oct 11, 2004)

Does anyone know if Tecumseh made a 2-stroke engine available

in a Toro lawnmower about 30 years ago. It's for a restoration.


Thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep............. the exhaust goes through the bottom of the deck right.


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

yes they made the 2-cycle.we had a few at the resort when i was a wee lad, about 35 years ago.smoked like a banshie rooster. excellent for misquito control !!!


----------

